
Whatsapp is censoring telegram links [SPA] - xabi
http://www.elandroidelibre.com/2015/11/la-censura-de-whatsapp-bloquea-todos-los-mensajes-con-links-de-telegram.html
======
xabi
Screenshot: [http://imgur.com/NuIvnCc](http://imgur.com/NuIvnCc)

